# Excessive barking



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Barking and separation anxiety would be much better dealt with via a trainer. Getting advice on the forums is all well and good but there could be any number of issues causing the barking. It could be linked to separation anxiety, it could be fear, play, attention grabbing or any number of issues causing it. The advice you get from someone online may be good advice but not the best for your situation. 

if I was in your position I would avoid all bark collars, they punish bad behaviour and encourage the dog to mask it. But the underlying issues are still there. If it's fear causing your dog to bark s/he is still afraid. If it's territorial then the cause won't change but you'll be punishing your dog regardless. 

The money you would be putting towards collars and other products I would use on a good trainer. Ask local dog owners for recommendations. Ask your vet and other local vets who they recommend. You want a trainer with experience in behaviour but who also uses reward based training.

A trainer isn't a quick fix like a collar is seen as being, however it is a much better way of identifying your dogs issues and needs. 

It is worth noting you will only get out of hiring a trainer as much as you are willing to put in. They won't fix anything. They will however show you where you can make changes in your routine and what you can do to relieve your dogs issues. From then on it's up to you to put the effort in and make the changes required and be consistent. As a bonus they can help you work on the separation anxiety too!

HTH


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

When my dog was 8 months old, there was no way he could be left in the backyard because all he did was bark. We were in the backyard 100% of the time until just recently and he's 2 1/2 years old. Eight months is very young to expect extended time with no barking in a backyard. 
Even now, our spoo is quiet for short periods of time and as soon as he barks, he has to come in or better, we go out and play with him. 
So, the owner is unable to be in the back with the dogs? So are they alone? That does make it a challenge. I think I might have difficulty entrusting the citronella collar to someone else's decision of when to use it. Maybe you can bring a frozen kong or extra toys to amuse the dogs?


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm confused, are you the owner or someone else? If you're not the owner why are you responsible for the dog? Maybe I'm misreading your post . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok, I see what you're saying. The owner of the place you take him for socialization doesn't want him barking while he's outside with other dogs because the neighbors complain, and the dogs are apparently left outside unattended. This doesn't sound like a professional doggy daycare. Is this someone just doing this from their home? I would highly recommend a professional doggy daycare, preferably with people who do dog training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The following is basically what I did with my Chihuahuas. My dogs are a bit sloppy now...regressed. (I'm lazy) But I like this method...teaching differential behaviors is effective. Excellent resource!






Of course, nothing will work if the underlying cause isn't addressed.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

fuzzymom is right. Bring your dog to a professional daycare. Profesional daycare usually hire dog trainers to supervise dogs and will train them on the spot by correcting their behaviour.

You need to find out why he barks. Lots of stuff can cause dogs to bark. Different stuff will need different way to handle.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled,

That's excellent video. Classical conditioning is what I use to train Charlie and Edison to be quiet (shhhh....) whenever I turn on my blender, whenever a stranger pass, etc. I never thought of using it for whenever there is a knock on the door. I'll sure try this trick tonite.

Thanks again!


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

The place I am talking about is a professional training place, not a day care. The dogs are not left outside all day. Once I pulled down the road a bit, where he couldn't see me, and watched what he did. He ran around and barked and also played with the other dogs. He was definitely the "barkiest." I have never asked her what percentage of the day the dogs, or at least mine, are outside.

It's not just outside he barks. Most of the time when home, we are in the house, and he runs to the front door as if he hears something. I go see, and I can usually not see or hear anything. My impression is that he hears little noises, doesn't know what they are, so he barks. It could be out of insecurity. I have talked to a trainer recommended by my vet on the phone about the crate problem, but not the barking, nor have I had her to the house to observe. Perhaps that is what I should do next. The owner of the training facility where he goes for socialization is a very experienced, certified dog trainer. She teaches the therapy dog class, which is how I met her, and also oversees the testing for Pet Partners pet therapy team qualification. I will also ask her if there are other ways she realistically can deal with my boy's barking besides the bark collar. She said he doesn't bark inside at all at her facility, just outside. But I would have to say that, at home, he barks more inside than out in the backyard. He is never outside alone here at home, we always go out with him to play with him and supervise. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

I just watched both videos. Of course, when Mitch heard the dog bark on the second video, he went nuts, running to the front door and barking furiously. I called him to me and held the screen of my laptop where he could see it, and he and I watched the rest of the video quietly! I will watch them again, take notes, and try it. So now I know one thing that makes him bark, hearing another dog bark. Otherwise, most times I don't know what it is. One thing about Mitch, he watches TV way more than any of our other dogs or cats. And now I know, also my computer screen!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

That's strange to me that a professional dog trainer can't correct your dog's barking issue. Isn't that part of their job to correct behavioral issues? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Putting barking and quiet on cue is nice, but doesn't usually help with emotional driven barking. If your dog is anxious, for example, he barks to self sooth and it's likely that any treat you could offer for him stopping wouldn't be more reinforcing to him than continuing to self sooth himself by barking. 

Or if your dog is over stimulated and the barking occurs due to his getting excitement, he likely lacks the ability to calm down and control his barking. 

I would recommend working with a positive trainer to determine the cause of the barking so that it can be addressed, rather than just the symptoms of it. I recommend trainers from Find A Force Free Dog Trainer and Pet Care Professional.

If it's really severe barking, you might want to consult with a Certified Behavior Consultant or board Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists. These aren't self proclaimed experts, these are board certified individuals listed in directories.


----------

